# door speakers



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

hi

Im getting a crackling sound from my front passenger speaker (2009 GTR), at first I thought it was the actual system so Ive lived with it for about 8 months thinking I will replace once it dies out. Today however when my passenger got out my car I noticed the speaker through the grill had like blotches / patches on it and the drivers one looks normal. 

I'm beginning to think its just the speaker now so looking to replace it in the hope that it will cure the crackling sound. Anyone had a similar prob?

What is the speaker size? 
Which speakers are best to replace the fronts with without having to invest in an amplifier?
Is it difficult to get the door cards off?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Speak with Andy (R35audio) there are a number of known issues with the amps and wet speakers so he will be able to advise.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Speak with Andy (R35audio) there are a number of known issues with the amps and wet speakers so he will be able to advise.


To be fair I would have asked him direct as Ive purchased a 4 tail light conversion kit off him in the past. However I would feel guilty taking all that advice without having the intention to buy any of his top quality products. I wouldn't want to be seen as a time waster so thought id ask in general if anyone had a similar issue.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

You're interested in direct drop in replacements then? Without going for the entire upgrade kit and amps.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes Mart.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Just shined a torch through the grill and can see the speaker has actually disintegrated. Looks like water may have got to it somehow


----------



## nickellese (Apr 27, 2015)

Mine have disintegrated within the last couple of weeks. Having just dropped £5k on maintenance just last week I'm also interested in some reasonably priced replacements!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You need to sort the water ingress as well guys


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Just ask mate I don't bite  I'm an enthusiast first and run a business second. I'll help you out if you ask. Yes, water ingress causes the issue. Nissan never fixed the issue even on the new models. Takes a fair while to communicate into a funny sound but they get mould on them which eventually caused holes to appear. 

I can do a new pair of bass speakers with fitting kit if that helps or try to get some from a car bring broken down?

Andy


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Andy, thanks for your reply. I am interested in a set of speakers if you can pm me my options.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I fitted Andy's front door upgrade kit although my speakers hadn't disintegrated yet. It sounds much better than before, but the main thing I was surprised to discover was that it seems the rear of the bass speaker is, by design, on the 'wet' side of the door. When I fitted the kit I didn't appreciate that the speaker ring needs to be sealed to prevent water ingress, so started getting a damp door card at the bottom after rain. I had the door apart at least 6 times sealing the wrong bits before I realised where the leak was. On the upside, it has meant that now my speaker is very well waterproofed on the back side...

Getting the door card off is not difficult at all - it takes me about 10 minutes now, though I've had more practice than I might have hoped!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Gtr_isy said:


> Hi Andy, thanks for your reply. I am interested in a set of speakers if you can pm me my options.


No problem. PM on its way.


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

These were my speakers before I changed them. The humidity completely destroyed them. They are made of paper....I actually tried to clean the other one, that's why it looks kinda ok, but it was way worse than the "dirty one", and also the little cup fell of...they didn't work anyway.
I like to have all stock, so I got new ones from an Infiniti FX30 which crashed and sold for parts. Ordering them from Bose or Nissan was waaay too expensive....They are the same bass door speakers as Infiniti, Rogue, Murano....


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Uros, Im sure that will be a great help to many people. If I had known earlier might have looked out for a set.

Ive spoke to Andy and he is going to obtain a decent set of speakers for me so its all good. 

Any excuse for an upgrade suppose lol


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've got a great speaker upgrade option coming next week. I've done a deal on a batch of high quality replacements with high sensitivity rating, good power output and with water repellant cones. Might end up to be a one off deal though but great value to money for anyone who wants an upgrade and solves their mold problem.

Watch this space. I'll update the thread once they arrive


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

R35Audio said:


> I've got a great speaker upgrade option coming next week. I've done a deal on a batch of high quality replacements with high sensitivity rating, good power output and with water repellant cones. Might end up to be a one off deal though but great value to money for anyone who wants an upgrade and solves their mold problem.
> 
> Watch this space. I'll update the thread once they arrive


Are they easy to fit?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

vxrcymru said:


> Are they easy to fit?


Piece of cake. I'll supply the fitting spacers and even a flylead with spades on to connect to the oem wire. I also have a door panel removal guide I'll send you. Should take you 10 minutes per door


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Details on the replacement speaker kits I've got in are here


----------

